# Autobild comparo: A6 2.4 beats 520i and E240 Elegance



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.autobild.de/test/ne...30876


----------



## SuckaFree (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Autobild comparo: A6 2.4 beats 520i and E240 Elegance (A4Jetta)*

english?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

Try Alta Vista or World Lingo for translation from German to English.


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Autobild comparo: A6 2.4 beats 520i and E240 Elegance (SuckaFree)*

Try the July Automobile mag for the english.


----------

